# Timing help



## Willdue (Oct 14, 2007)

I was doing the timing belt on my 2.7T, and the belt tensioner, i realeased the tension on it, and put a pin to hold the tension off. I came back 10 mins later, and the pin had snapped. How to I go about fixing this?!!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Will

Not sure if you have a DIY like this, but have a look in here, they might cover what you need:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

This is for the S4 but the motor's the same so it should help also:
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Audi/B....com_Audi_B5_2.7T_5V_Cam_Belt_Replacement.pdf

Cheers
Massboykie


----------

